# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: Spindrift Photoetched Grills



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I am pleased to announce my latest product: photoetched grills for the Spindrift's engines and upper sensor.

If you're going to light this kit, this etch set will save hours of drilling out all of those tiny little holes. The upper sensor grill also fixes the misalignment of the grill patter found in the kit.

MSRP is $17.95 and they'll be available on or about April 11. Steve already has his order in place and he'll be receiving them straight away..

More info and preordering here.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Are those four parts the only parts you get?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, it's just the grills for the engine and upper sensor.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

So...when will you get the interior ready?

I got my kit today and will build one OOB then one with lights and a PE interior.

It is an awesome kit!!

Mark Dean


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've got a couple of projects ahead of it, but I hope to have it ready around Wonderfest time.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Those Intakes look great Paul:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Tempting, tempting... 

A PE interior would be nice too so, if one is planned for future release, I may just wait on this build until then.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Sir, amazing work again and just exactly what a schlub like me needs.  I really gotta get back into building stuff!!

I assume your PE set for the interior will be the usual high quality magic.


I'm thinking, there are those who may think "I'm not gonna light my ship, I really don't need this" but I believe that would be a mistake. I think even a 'dark' build would benefit, just glue some sheet plastic behind the grills to close off the space.

All these upgrade kits you make, do you have ANY time off from designing and developing?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

You guys are THE BEST!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Steve H said:


> ...I'm thinking, there are those who may think "I'm not gonna light my ship, I really don't need this" but I believe that would be a mistake. I think even a 'dark' build would benefit, just glue some sheet plastic behind the grills to close off the space.
> 
> All these upgrade kits you make, do you have ANY time off from designing and developing?


I should have mentioned that. The detail of the grills is much sharper than the styrene, and though it's at the edge of the tolerance for through holes the little triangles between the main holes should at least be visible even is they don't go all the way through. (The grills are actually made up of tubing arranged in a hexagonal pattern.)

Yes' I have some time off from designing ... it's called " packaging and shipping".


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is for the small Moebius Spindrift,right?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's correct. This is for the Moebius Spindrift.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The etch is now in house - I'm breaking it down and will have it all packaged and ready to ship tomorrow (Wednesday). Once they're all set to go (also Wednesday), I'll send out invoices for preordered pieces, ship wholesale orders, and change the status on the site from preorder to ready to ship.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I just hate (and love) it when you make "must haves"!! 

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> I'm thinking, there are those who may think "I'm not gonna light my ship, I really don't need this" but I believe that would be a mistake. I think even a 'dark' build would benefit, just glue some sheet plastic behind the grills to close off the space.


You know, I built a PL version a few years ago and took a simple, red light set from a Halloween "hat" novelty item and placed them behind the grills, front and back. The blinker timer was random, just like the show! I kid you not-it worked fantastic. The switch was a tiny, round button that went in the ceiling area of the passenger cabin and looked like a scaled overhead cabin light fixture. The whole thing was self-contained. The batteries cannot be changed, but it still works to this day! You can find novelty stuff at Wal-Mart or Michael's during Halloween or Christmas. Just buy a $5.00 item that lights up or blinks and canniblize it! 

Another self-contained mini light is found at Michael's in the wedding section. They are tiny "balloon" lights. $4 two to a pack. Blinker or solid versions. I used them inside my Chariot Robot. They said they last for 8 hours, but mine are still working after a year. And you can change the batteries.

The biggest problem I had was sneaking the hat away from my kid, after he was bored with it! SSSHHH!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Those sound like pretty good options for the engine lighting.

BTW - I just changed the status from "preorder" to "shipping now" on the site.

Also, I didn't mention this ahead of time because the detail was so small and I wasn't sure if it would etch the way I'd like ... The grills of the full sized set and the models were made of tubing stuck together. This resulted in tiny triangules between the larger, round openings. They are actually through holes in the etch! (The shadows don't show the holes because I had to light from off to the side.)


----------



## steviesteve (Apr 27, 2009)

I just recieved my set from Paulbo on Saturday, and they look gorgeous!

Now about that interior...


;-)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

steviesteve said:


> I just recieved my set from Paulbo on Saturday, and they look gorgeous!


Thanks!


steviesteve said:


> Now about that interior...


It's on "the list" ... which seems to get larger every time I look at it. 

Next up is the Viper Mk 7, then I'll look over the list and see what follows.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Man, what I would have given (a decade or so ago) to have had a set of those grills scaled to the Lunar Models Spindrift.

Great product at any scale.

:thumbsup:


----------

